# Guys, do you swear less around the ladies?



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

And for the ladies, do you swear less around guys? I swear less around women I don't know, although I don't swear a ton anyways, because it makes me feel uncivilized. Although when I'm around others who swear a lot I tend to swear a little more too.....hmmmm.............

So yeah, why do you swear less around the opposite sex (if you do) and why DON'T you swear less around the opposite sex (if you don't).


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

I actually think I swear more when around men.


----------



## General Lee (Oct 22, 2010)

I put the same. I put the same because the only swear words I only use are "Hell" and "Damn". Since those are the only ones I use and everyone else other male I know uses prertty much every swear word in their vocabulary around females then I am going to say Hell and Damn. Anyways I only use those two sparingly.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

I apologize when I'm around girls for when I do swear, so I counted that as swearing less.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

It depends on the kind of person, but the men I associate with tend to be sensitive and a little on the proper side. I try not to use harsh words around people who might be offended. In fact, I rarely cuss around anyone except my mother, who has a strong personality and doesn't get upset by such things.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I never swear. The only time you might hear me curse in real life if I like stub my toe and I'm say "Dammit!" under my voice.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

The words "fuck," "shit," "damn," "ass," "bitch," etc. are as central to my vocabulary as the words "the," "and," "I.." and such. Only when I really need to watch my filthy mouth (for work typically) will I abstain from using these wonderfully expressive terms. And in very select company I will say even filthier potty-mouthed things and take great pleasure in doing so. Fuck is my second favorite word - but my first favorite would earn me an infraction. I suppose I watch my mouth when there is a serious threat of repercussion, but if I'm just around people who can't punish me in some way, then whats the big deal - they are going to hear me slip at some point later on anyway and know that I could make a drunken sailor blush. Someone once told me that cursing is 'unrefined' - to which I responded that he is "just a dickless wonder who is worried about his appearance in front of others too much, and obviously has a white-trash background that hes fatally ashamed of - hence his need for some contrived bullshit 'refined' _facade_ in the first place." Of course I was right. They are just words. Fun ones.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I do not censor myself around other people based on their gender or any other type of demographic. If I'm going to watch what I say then it's usually in a situation in which not doing so might have some sort of repercussion but on the whole I don't do well with people who have delicate sensibilities. Most of those who have a problem with what I say would do well to thicken their epidermis a millimeter or two. I take pride in coming up with colorful and creative uses of standard obscene terms and find them to be just as maleable as the rest of the english language. If someone says they find something I say uncouth or offensive then that makes me want to toss out other words that will unnerve them even more. I've had pretty much this same exchange with people in teh past -


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

I feel like I swear _more _around men! They get me all riled up and I get infected by all the testosterone. :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I swear like a Whore on a Saturday Night my Mothers says....How would she know????


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

I swear less around the guys I respect versus the ones who irritate me.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I never swear out loud. . .


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I hardly swear. So I chose the same amount.

When I do swear people's faces drop.


----------



## Lokkye (Dec 28, 2009)

why the need to censor our language, male or female the person you're talking to would take it the same way..

why the fucking shit should you give a fuck, if I fucking swear or not around the opposite sex?

but seriously, I don't think swearing should be used during inappropriate times, you can't tell your boss to go fuck himself (whether your boss is male or female lol)


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

i curse only whenever i f**kin feel like it :tongue:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't tend to swear much anyway, and I don't regulate my swearing based on a person's sex. I will, however, keep my words totally PG if around children.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I came from a house that swearing wasn't acceptable. I think for some people its a way
of life, they don't realize they do it. For me personally swearing coming from ladies is tacky,
just like smoking / burping in public. Of course i'm not an angel with cussing, although i try to refrain if
i can. Cussing is just not lady like, a complete turn off for me. Men swearing is ok in moderation, although
if every second word that comes out of their mouth is cussing, in my eyes its ugly...YUK!!!


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't swear much, but when I do the only people I try to tone it down for is my parents. My mother doesn't swear, my dad does but only on occasion, so it's just not how I learned to communicate with them. I am ashamed to say it, but I end up swearing more around children than anyone else because kids make me nervous.


----------



## BeanDelphiki (Oct 20, 2010)

Don't swear either way, so option 2.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Promethea said:


> The words "fuck," "shit," "damn," "ass," "bitch," etc. are as central to my vocabulary as the words "the," "and," "I.." and such. Only when I really need to watch my filthy mouth (for work typically) will I abstain from using these wonderfully expressive terms. And in very select company I will say even filthier potty-mouthed things and take great pleasure in doing so. Fuck is my second favorite word - but my first favorite would earn me an infraction. I suppose I watch my mouth when there is a serious threat of repercussion, but if I'm just around people who can't punish me in some way, then whats the big deal - they are going to hear me slip at some point later on anyway and know that I could make a drunken sailor blush. Someone once told me that cursing is 'unrefined' - to which I responded that he is "just a dickless wonder who is worried about his appearance in front of others too much, and obviously has a white-trash background that hes fatally ashamed of - hence his need for some contrived bullshit 'refined' _facade_ in the first place." Of course I was right. They are just words. Fun ones.


same exact way here. Plus the mythbusters confirmed that they make you feel better too XD


----------



## napoleon227 (Jan 17, 2010)

I try to show some class around other people but often fail. Sigh. Maybe I'm not that classy.


----------



## Hardstyler (Sep 4, 2010)

It depends if im in a professional environment fuck no. If im out chillin with my friends fuck yea. If its around ladies I have to know them or if they swear ill tag along. If not no.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

I swear. End of.

Unless I'm around little girls, little boys seem to act bratty around me and I just end up using foul language.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Nope. I don't swear really. Only a few times (less than 10... maybe even less than 5) where I have verbally swore. I avoid spelling out the words as well.


----------



## Sungiant (Mar 31, 2011)

I typically do not swear. Strangely enough, people whom I know to be extensive swearers will also cease that behavior around me even casually. I have no objections to swearing unless it is in a specific environment where respect is encouraged.


----------



## Raingembow (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't swear that much but I'm not going censore my language unless I really need to make a good impression (or there are kids about) I don't see why people are offended in the first place, it's just a word.


----------



## BPReed92 (Nov 28, 2012)

I picked option B. I have literally only said a few words a couple times in my whole life. Besides those couple incidents though, I never swear, even if others aren't around.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Unless it's on the internet, I don't really swear that much in general.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

I keep the worst of my potty-mouthed vocabulary (and crude/sarcastic humor) at home, but with my dad a little less. I've taught my mom a few new words  I swear to a somewhat lesser extent around my friends, but I still do it. With certain other people I know I don't mind, but the frequency is much less often. However, with strangers (unless I get the feel that they are more casual and swear too), children, and anyone who doesn't swear, I'll keep a completely clean mouth. I also refuse to swear in certain environments as well.

So my swearing isn't necessarily based on gender, but on how well I know someone, whether or not they're swearers themselves, and where I'm at. I am now left with the impression that I may have made a mistake on where I voted on the poll.


----------



## Baldur (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't see how it should matter what gender people I swear around is. I don't swear that much in the first place. I find it more important to not swear around people I don't know, people I know dislike swearing and in a professional setting where it could hurt my job or career.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

I never swear at home. Partially because of my dad (my mom really doesn't care, though) and partly because of a few of my siblings. I have a younger brother and sister who are really sensitive to swearing, even the 17 year old, and one of my older sisters just doesn't approve because it's not ladylike and stuff. My last sister, though, also older, swears a _lot _when she's not home, so she and my mom I don't mind swearing around. Since most of my family doesn't like it, though, I don't generally swear at home, so it's not usually automatic when I'm not at home, either. I find, though, that I actually tend to swear more around a lot of guys than when I'm around girls, which wasn't an option on the poll. I think it probably has to do with me being less shy around guys. Even being with a bunch of guys I don't know, I still feel relaxed, whereas being with a bunch of girls I don't know is really stressful. Girls just seem so much more judgmental. The main difference, though, is my mood. For the most part, I swear when I'm mad, and don't when I'm not.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

Changing your behavior because of perceived gender roles would be fucking stupid. :x

I don't swear in front of people who are much older than me out of respect though, and I usually don't swear in front of people I don't know out of respect until I know that they do it too.


----------



## DAVIE (Mar 16, 2018)

I don't swear normally (I don't deem "bloody" swearing, but maybe you do) and I keep swearing to an minimum because then I can use it for its full effect. Otherwise you just look common. It's overused. Too many people swear unnecessarily today. It's disrespectful.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I swear the same amount around women as men. I don't really swear a lot, so it's a non-issue.


----------



## Turlowe (Aug 4, 2014)

I swear often and well, but I do tone it down around ladies, elders and especially of course children, otherwise I don't much give a fuck.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Haha, I used to swear a fair amount, but not so much any more. It was fine in college but it's not been appropriate in a lot of my workplaces over the past few years (working with kids and/or adults with cognitive impairments, customer service, managing, etc.), so I've fallen out of using it. Now it's mostly only in text with my brother, haha. I don't think it's ever really changed based on gender at large, though.


----------



## Meliodas (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh, I swear more often around women than around men.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I was born with two X chromosomes and I'm pretty sure I swear the same amount around any gender. And I swear a lot when I actually do talk. I don't see why I would have to censor myself around men.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't swear a whole lot (and I find swearing to be overused nowadays and as a cheap way to be edgy or unconventional), but even then, I swear the same amount around las damas as I would without. Not because I don't swear a lot, but because chicks aren't gonna be phased by bad words especially newer generation. Now, I can take it if it is a formal setting, but that isn't likely to me and I'm still succinct and relatively reserved, so a person wouldn't find me particularly formal or gregarious anyway.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

I like when men swear less around me, to me it shows they have respect for me and what I think and it makes me feel cared about...


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I pretty f***ing much don't swear for sh**. For instance, **** *** the **** really *****!!! *** ***** *** grandmother ***** *** a goat ***** **** leather ******.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Same or more around women.

It's not based on gender it's based on how I want to be percieved by who ever I meet. I do tend to cuss more around women I know than around men I know.


----------



## Convex (Jan 5, 2015)

pwowq said:


> Same or more around women.
> 
> It's not based on gender it's based on how I want to be percieved by who ever I meet. I do tend to cuss more around women I know than around men I know.


Awww do you feel more comfortable to do that


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Convex said:


> Awww do you feel more comfortable to do that


I have no idea.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I pretty f***ing much don't swear for sh**. For instance, **** *** the **** really *****!!! *** ***** *** grandmother ***** *** a goat ***** **** leather ******.


Grandmother and leather got me :laughing:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

ButIHaveNoFear said:


> Grandmother and leather got me :laughing:


She is often that way. It's part of her charm.


----------



## Cat Brainz (Jan 26, 2016)

Call me quaint or old fashioned but I strive to be a gent around the ladies. I use more classy language around ladies I have not yet got to know well(I.e female acquaintances) but if they become a friend I can suddenly turn into a foul mouthed sailor (if we have that rapport).


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

I swear a little less around women that I'm not super close to. Women tend to get scared of me sometimes because of my size, how I look, and I can seem "weird". So I tend to wanna try to come off as less threatening.


----------

